# New Moen Cartridge Is Still Leaking on Bathtub faucet



## rliu (Jun 24, 2011)

I replaced Moen new cartridge on bathtub faucet but it still leaking. I cleaned the inside of the pipe where the cartridge seats but doesn't help. the leaking is the same as the old cartridge (see picture of the cartridge). Don't know why? Is it the cartridge itself the quality problem? If it can't be fixed by replacing the cartridge so I have to get the whole set of bathtub faucet (including the shower head over the bathtub) and cut the pipe, solder the new set of faucet pipe. That's a big project and cost more. 
Dose any body know what's that problem and how to solve this leaking problem without changing the whole set of bathtub faucet (without cutting the pipe and soldering a new one)? Thanks.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Examine the inside of the valve body---sometimes a bit of rubber from the old cartridge gets stuck to the opening.

Light sand paper to clean---

If it leaks after that----bad cartridge----call Moen---they have a very good help line and often send free parts----


----------



## rliu (Jun 24, 2011)

I have cleaned and sanded the inside of the valve body, nothing there. It is still leaking with the new cartridge replaced. 
Should I have to replace the valve body, cut the old one and re-solder the new valve body?


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

If the new cartridge is from Moen, I'd call and ask for a replacement.
If from a store, return and get a new one to try.
New one might work and would save a ton of work and $ IMO.


----------



## rliu (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, I'll try to change another one. The leak is from the bottom faucet not from the valve itself (handle). Don't know what's wrong, it should be the problem inside of valve.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Dribb;ing for a minute from the spout is normal --if it stops after a minute----some times water trapped in the shower riser and spout pipe take a minute to drain out---


----------



## rliu (Jun 24, 2011)

I bought another new cartridge and solved the problem. So sometimes some new parts are still not good enough. thanks all.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Amazing, bad right out of the box. What is this country coming to? QC, Moen???


----------



## Larrydd (10 mo ago)

rliu said:


> I replaced Moen new cartridge on bathtub faucet but it still leaking. I cleaned the inside of the pipe where the cartridge seats but doesn't help. the leaking is the same as the old cartridge (see picture of the cartridge). Don't know why? Is it the cartridge itself the quality problem? If it can't be fixed by replacing the cartridge so I have to get the whole set of bathtub faucet (including the shower head over the bathtub) and cut the pipe, solder the new set of faucet pipe. That's a big project and cost more.
> Dose any body know what's that problem and how to solve this leaking problem without changing the whole set of bathtub faucet (without cutting the pipe and soldering a new one)? Thanks.


Could be that the cartridge is not fully shutting off. Does the knob interfere with the trim piece before fully shutting the cartridge valve. I'm not a plumber but had the same problem.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

9 year old thread. I hope the the drip is fixed by now.


----------

